# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] Excel Printing Problem - can't select Print area or Print Titles on Page Set

## John

Hi folks,

I am trying to use the "Print area" and "Print Title" selectors on the Sheet
Tab of  Page Setup but they are greyed out. How can I make them active.

I have the same problem on two different computers each running Office 2000
Pro and one with a Windows 2000 Pro OS and the other with a Windows XP Pro
OS

Any tips on how to rectify this would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance
Doug

----------


## Niek Otten

You probably try to do that from the Print Preview menu. Doesn't work.
Use File>Page Setup instead.

--
Kind regards,

Niek Otten

"John" <eewrwer@world.net> wrote in message
news:WS5Ef.5318$j7.175907@news.indigo.ie...
> Hi folks,
>
> I am trying to use the "Print area" and "Print Title" selectors on the
> Sheet Tab of  Page Setup but they are greyed out. How can I make them
> active.
>
> I have the same problem on two different computers each running Office
> 2000 Pro and one with a Windows 2000 Pro OS and the other with a Windows
> XP Pro OS
>
> Any tips on how to rectify this would be greatly appreciated.
>
> Many thanks in advance
> Doug
>

----------


## Doug

Thank you for reply Niek, you nailed it in 1.

Many thanks again
Doug

----------


## cmcqueen

I cannot get the title option ungreyed out. Even using File>Page Setup. Still greyed out there as well  :Confused:

----------


## cmcqueen

Found the answer myself. The sheet was grouped with another sheet. Once ungrouped it was possible. :Smilie:

----------

